# The 9mm Luger???



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do they load the 9mm Luger in two different size cases?? I had some kids get some range brass the other day, and of course they picked up everything they could get there hands on. While seprating it I found two different size cases in 9mm. The little ones couldn't hold much more than a 11/2gram of powder. They are real small. What have I got here as I don't reload 9mm, but I am cureous.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did U pick up either 380, or 9x18 Makarov?

A 380 is often called a 9mm short...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The 9mm Luger is 9x19mm, then the 9x18 Makorov, then the 380acp at 9x17. I can't think of any smaller than that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll go out and check them in the moring. Thanks a buch for the info guys.


----------

